# Oprah & Tyler Guests at Lakewood Service



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Nov 7, 2011)

*Oprah, Tyler Perry guests at Lakewood service*

HOUSTON CHRONICLE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



Copyright 2011 HOUSTON CHRONICLE. All rights 
2View: Larger | Hide 







 LAKEWOOD CHURCH STAR POWER: Media moguls Oprah Winfrey and Tyler Perry attend Lakewood Church Sunday. Photo: Lakewood Church / Lakewood Church 
LAKEWOOD CHURCH STAR POWER: Media moguls Oprah Winfrey and Tyler...







 

*Houston and Texas*


Page 1 of 1
_Oprah Winfrey _created a buzz Sunday in Houston with a surprise appearance at the 11 a.m. service at Lakewood Church.
Oprah is in town interviewing Pastor _Joel Osteen_ as a part of her new series Oprah's Next Chapter premiering in January on OWN: Oprah Winfrey Network.

The show will feature conversations with real people, newsmakers and celebrities.

Seated in the front row of the crowd of roughly 13,000, Oprah and _Tyler Perry _were announced as guests at the service. Houstonian _Diego Quintanilla_, who was sitting near the duo, tweeted: "I'm freaking out!! I can't breathe! It smells like money and amazingness!!"

Oprah joined Osteen and his wife, _Victoria_, for lunch at their home and spoke with them about faith, marriage, power and ego, according to Lakewood officials.

_Oprah Winfrey _created a buzz Sunday in Houston with a surprise appearance at the 11 a.m. service at Lakewood Church.

Oprah is in town interviewing Pastor _Joel Osteen_ as a part of her new series Oprah's Next Chapter premiering in January on OWN: Oprah Winfrey Network.

The show will feature conversations with real people, newsmakers and celebrities.

Seated in the front row of the crowd of roughly 13,000, Oprah and _Tyler Perry _were announced as guests at the service. Houstonian _Diego Quintanilla_, who was sitting near the duo, tweeted: "I'm freaking out!! I can't breathe! It smells like money and amazingness!!"

Oprah joined Osteen and his wife, _Victoria_, for lunch at their home and spoke with them about faith, marriage, power and ego, according to Lakewood officials.


_STAFF REPORT_


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Nov 7, 2011)

Pastor Osteen reffered to Oprah as "one of the great voices of our generation" ...


----------



## Laela (Nov 7, 2011)

.....    



Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> *Seated in the front row of the crowd of roughly 13,000, Oprah and Tyler Perry were announced as guests at the service. Houstonian Diego Quintanilla, who was sitting near the duo, tweeted: "I'm freaking out!! I can't breathe! It smells like money and amazingness!!"*


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Nov 7, 2011)

Is this for publicity or the edification of the Body of Christ? I think I know the answer


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Nov 7, 2011)

^^I know right ...


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Nov 7, 2011)

You know people say Oprah is "deep", i even watch her Life Class show a couple of times and everything she says is bible based. its no new revelation. One episode she has was on thinking things into existence and you can come what you believe you can become. thats from the scriputre, So a man thinketh, so is he ....and speak those things that be not  as though they are.Then people say Oprah is so smart and deep...People should read their bibles to get that knowledge.


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Nov 7, 2011)

Tyler Perry has even OPENLY admitted to the act of fornication...... im done....for now


----------



## Laela (Nov 7, 2011)

That's because people would rather listen to man (Oprah) than God.... for some, it's just easier. 





Alicialynn86 said:


> You know people say Oprah is "deep", i even watch her Life Class show a couple of times and everything she says is bible based. its no new revelation. One episode she has was on thinking things into existence and you can come what you believe you can become. thats from the scriputre, So a man thinketh, so is he ....and speak those things that be not  as though they are.Then people say Oprah is so smart and deep...People should read their bibles to get that knowledge.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Nov 7, 2011)

and so is LOA and vision boards bible based... when truth an error is mixed, it brings forth deception  

that's how the very elect are deceived


----------



## Laela (Nov 7, 2011)

It's not possible to deceive the very elect... 

*Matthew 24:24*
_For there shall arise false Christs, and false prophets, and shall shew great signs and wonders; insomuch that, *if it were possible,* they shall deceive the very elect._


----------



## lilanie (Nov 7, 2011)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwww, Joelllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll!
*stomps feet*


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Nov 7, 2011)

Laela thanks for the correction


----------



## Mis007 (Nov 7, 2011)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> *Oprah, Tyler Perry guests at Lakewood service*
> 
> 
> Seated in the front row of the crowd of roughly 13,000, Oprah and _Tyler Perry _were announced as guests at the service. Houstonian _Diego Quintanilla_, who was sitting near the duo, tweeted: *"I'm freaking out!! I can't breathe! It smells like money and amazingness!!"*
> ...


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Nov 7, 2011)

Should we really be surprised at Joel????? ...I mean he had a interview with Larry King...smh..He wouldnt give any really concrete yes or no answer..He was asked was Jesus the only way to heaven..He said God is the only judge...Gay marriage...God is the only judge.I was like Joel, stand on the word!!! lawwwdd..


----------



## SUPER SWEET (Nov 7, 2011)

I wonder what Olsteen said about shackin up and fornicating with Steadman. 
And Tyler loving himself too much as Madea .

I know my pastor offered a FREE marriage day. He said to all yall living in sin come here June 17th. All yall have to do is  just show up with your marriage license you're getting married FREE Of Charge. Cake and punch free in the dining hall.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Nov 7, 2011)

saw that interview...very disappointed




Alicialynn86 said:


> Should we really be surprised at Joel????? ...I mean he had a interview with Larry King...smh..He wouldnt give any really concrete yes or no answer..He was asked was Jesus the only way to heaven..He said God is the only judge...Gay marriage...God is the only judge.I was like Joel, stand on the word!!! lawwwdd..


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Nov 7, 2011)

Is this for real?




SUPER SWEET said:


> *I know my pastor offered a FREE marriage day. He said to all yall living in sin come here June 17th. All yall have to do is just show up with your marriage license you're getting married FREE Of Charge. Cake and punch free in the dining hall*.


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Nov 7, 2011)

He didnt want to stand up for nothing! He made Christians look ......well, let me leave that alone . 

Thats how Saul got rejected, his fear the people more than God...




Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> saw that interview...very disappointed


----------



## Laela (Nov 7, 2011)

Not a problem... I had received that lessson not too long ago as well. That, and the one about Satan trying to be like the Lion of Judah:

*1 Peter 5:8:*
_Be sober-minded; be watchful. Your adversary the devil prowls around *like* a roaring lion, seeking someone to devour.
_

He can never be the Lion of Judah!  he is a snake... so he is a faux lion,  with no teeth. He cannot ROAR.   




Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> Laela thanks for the correction


----------



## SUPER SWEET (Nov 7, 2011)

Alicialynn86 said:


> Is this for real?



Yea, it was this year.


----------



## Laela (Nov 7, 2011)

That really got me...what would someone want their church to smell of money... _*sigh*_





Mis007 said:


> Iwanthealthyhair67 said:
> 
> 
> > *Oprah, Tyler Perry guests at Lakewood service*
> ...


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Nov 7, 2011)

SUPER SWEET said:


> Yea, it was this year.


----------



## SUPER SWEET (Nov 7, 2011)

Alicialynn86 said:


> He didnt want to stand up for nothing! He made Christians look ......well, let me leave that alone .
> 
> Thats how Saul got rejected,* his fear the people more than God*...



Back home I left a church over that. The pastor let anyone that tithe atleast a 1000 bucks or more a month had so much power over groups in the church. One lady was in charge of the Usher board for 20 years because she gave 2k a month.erplexed


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Nov 7, 2011)

Romans 1:25
Who changed the truth of God into a lie, and worshipped and served the creature more than the Creator, who is blessed for ever. Amen.


----------



## SUPER SWEET (Nov 7, 2011)

Ok. Imma leave this thread.
 But back in the day when you wore a sequin or glittery shirt/dress to church it meant you were looking for a man.


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Nov 7, 2011)

LAAWWDDDD, I cant believe this stuff be going on..well I can ...but its still soooooo sad. well if i went to that church, I wouldnt have been over nothing .

On a serious note , these pastors dont seek God on who to put in position or who to use but they are only after filthy lucre!! Oh but the time is coming, when all shall be exposed



SUPER SWEET said:


> Back home I left a church over that. The pastor let anyone that tithe atleast a 1000 bucks or more a month had so much power over groups in the church. One lady was in charge of the Usher board for 20 years because she gave 2k a month.erplexed


----------



## gn1g (Nov 7, 2011)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> . . . Oprah joined Osteen and his wife, _Victoria_, for lunch at their home and spoke with them about faith, marriage,* power and ego*, according to Lakewood officials.
> 
> 
> _STAFF REPORT_


 

She has been expressing her lessons learned on ego trippin a lot lately and I guess she really wants to lay the axe to the root of the issue.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Nov 7, 2011)

they attended service yesterday 11/6/11


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Nov 7, 2011)

gushing Joel says that they pray for Oprah so that's a good thing....


----------



## Goombay_Summer (Nov 7, 2011)

The only comment that I will make on the infamous Oprah & Tyler visit is, What good is it for a man to gain the whole world, yet forfeit his soul?' Mark 8:36.

Every since Joel could not openly declare what the Word of God had to say about salvation on Larry king my opinion of him became skewed there was no need for him to embellish or water it down to make it more palatable or acceptable for the masses. IMHO it was simple as declaring, (John 14:6) "I am the way and the truth and the life. No one comes to the Father except through me."  

I am returning to my glass house because I am too fired up


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 7, 2011)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> and so is LOA and vision boards bible based... when truth an error is mixed, it brings forth deception
> 
> that's how the very elect are deceived



  LOA, Plagerized... the Bible: 

 : to steal and pass off (the ideas or words of another) as one's own : use (another's production) without crediting the source 

Straight up "plagiarism"


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Nov 8, 2011)

exactly right Shimmie and because it sounds good many have fallen for it...


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 8, 2011)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> exactly right Shimmie and because it sounds good many have fallen for it...



What LOA does is give the 'followers' permission to sin.  And it's all about getting 'things', not one aspect of LOA is giving God glory or worship unto Him for who He is and for all that He has done for us.  

LOA is a thief and a liar with the sole purpose and persistance to use and abuse and market for 'profit', His principles without regard to who He is, the Omnipotent One.  And that is HE who is the ONE who is in Control... not man.. surely not them.

They omit God from HIS Concept, HIS Creation, HIS Design...  

( I know... a lot of HIS in all caps ); But God is who He is and He always will be.  When the LOA shuts down, God will still be around and Still be God, all by Himself.  

Is there an Amen somewhere in the House?


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Nov 8, 2011)

Whats LOA?


----------



## TraciChanel (Nov 8, 2011)

Shimmie said:


> What LOA does is give the 'followers' permission to sin. And it's all about getting 'things', not one aspect of LOA is giving God glory or worship unto Him for who He is and for all that He has done for us.
> 
> LOA is a thief and a liar with the sole purpose and persistance to use and abuse and market for 'profit', His principles without regard to who He is, the Omnipotent One. And that is HE who is the ONE who is in Control... not man.. surely not them.
> 
> ...


----------



## TraciChanel (Nov 8, 2011)

Alicialynn86 said:


> Whats LOA?


 
Law of Attraction


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 8, 2011)

Alicialynn86 said:


> Whats LOA?



New Age Movement.. in other words, 'witchcraft'.   

It's man 'willing' things into their lives using Biblical principles, as opposed to having a relationship with God and having prayer.


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 8, 2011)

TraciChanel said:


> Law of Attraction



  Thanks Traci.  I always neglect to write this out... 

Oprah promotes quite heavily...


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Nov 8, 2011)

me too, makes me wonder what they are being taught ...




Laela said:


> That really got me...what would someone want their church to smell of money... _*sigh*_


----------



## Detroit2Dallas (Nov 8, 2011)

Joel, Oprah and Tyler. No power, no annointing and no believers. not surprised


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Nov 8, 2011)

^^I'm afraid you are right about it...


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 8, 2011)

> Originally Posted by Iwanthealthyhair67
> 
> Seated in the front row of the crowd of roughly 13,000, Oprah and Tyler Perry were announced as guests at the service. Houstonian Diego Quintanilla, who was sitting near the duo, tweeted: "I'm freaking out!! I can't breathe! It smells like money and amazingness!!"





Laela said:


> .....



Why was this person 'tweeting' during a worship service ?????  That's so disrespectful.


----------



## Laela (Nov 8, 2011)

He seems to have no clue about the disrespect, as he obviously tweeted during the service. Actually enjoying the attention  >> http://twitter.com/#!/captain_diego

Folks using cell phones during worship to text, call, tweet, play games .. ..that's anutha thread.  


 [yes,  I know there are those who use their cell only to read their eBibles...  ]:


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Nov 8, 2011)

^^e-bibles what happened your bible tro heavy you can't bring it to church, (that's of course if you own one)...

technology is good but sometimes it takes away from the true purpose or value of a thing


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 8, 2011)

Laela said:


> He seems to have no clue about the disrespect, as he obviously tweeted during the service. Actually enjoying the attention  >> http://twitter.com/#!/captain_diego
> 
> Folks using cell phones during worship to text, call, tweet, play games .. ..that's anutha thread.
> 
> ...



I need to 'catch up'


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 8, 2011)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> ^^e-bibles what happened your bible tro heavy you can't bring it to church, (that's of course if you own one)...
> 
> technology is good but sometimes it takes away from the true purpose or value of a thing



I agree, as technology causes a lot of distractions... 

Hmmmm, I wonder if Jesus 'tweets'...


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Nov 8, 2011)

lol ...funny

it's like a local church here they use the overhead projector so now nobody brings their bibles, how can you leave home without your sword (now I know it should be in your hearts but you also need to carry it to church too)

there is nothing wrong with using and having an overhead projector but it can also cause laziness in the members


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Nov 8, 2011)

cell phones going off in church is definitely a no no yes the church is a building but it's also set aside for worship ...why is your phone on anyway ...


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Nov 8, 2011)

I believe every needs to bring a bible! How you gone know if the preacher man line up with the word. My pastor always tell us "Search the scriptures, make sure Im right" lol..Salvation is too precious to base it on what "That man says"..I hate when all people can say is "my pastor says this about this, and my pastor says this about that..." im like do you know what the word says about it!!!


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Nov 8, 2011)

very true my pastors encourage us to do the same too ...the cherch getting too modernised


----------



## Guitarhero (Nov 8, 2011)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> lol ...funny
> 
> it's like a local church here they use the overhead projector so now nobody brings their bibles, how can you leave home without your sword *(now I know it should be in your hearts but you also need to carry it to church too)*
> 
> there is nothing wrong with using and having an overhead projector but it can also cause laziness in the members



But they are reading along, right?  It's the same word.  Some churches have the liturgy in missals kept on the pew and you read along there...or on the overhead (scripture verses).  I didn't think there was an actual command to hold your own personal one with you day and night.  There are various ways to do that if you wish to, though, without having a paperback or hardback on your person.:eyebrows2


----------



## Goombay_Summer (Nov 8, 2011)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> lol ...funny
> 
> *it's like a local church here they use the overhead projector so now nobody brings their bibles*, how can you leave home without your sword (now I know it should be in your hearts but you also need to carry it to church too)
> 
> there is nothing wrong with using and having an overhead projector but it can also cause laziness in the members


 
I feel like a dinosaur because I am one of the few people in the congregation that's still toting my bible to church, in fact the pastor is using his iPad and the other 2 ladies who still bring their's are at least in their seventies.


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Nov 8, 2011)

I have notes all up in my bible....We went to another church to hear my pastor give the sermon and I lost my bible that I had since I first got saved....  I really did cry....I miss that bible.   
I put the date of a particular sermon and the title in my bible...


----------



## Laela (Nov 8, 2011)

You're not alone...  I like to flip the pages, take notes, etc. Can't do the electronic thingy.



hanna_light said:


> *I feel like a dinosaur because I am one of the few people in the congregation that's still toting my bible to church*, in fact the pastor is using his iPad and the other 2 ladies who still bring their's are at least in their seventies.


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Nov 8, 2011)

Yess!! U always take notes in church, I cant remember everything he said, so i gotta jot it down and then I go home and read over it. make sure its in my heart


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 8, 2011)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> lol ...funny
> 
> it's like a local church here they use the overhead projector so now nobody brings their bibles, how can you leave home without your sword (now I know it should be in your hearts but you also need to carry it to church too)
> 
> there is nothing wrong with using and having an overhead projector but it can also cause laziness in the members



  Funny story here... 

The overhead makes me dizzie.     We were visiting a Church and they had an overhead for the words to the Praise and Worship music.  I spent the entire time tryna read the words, and it made me dizzie trying to figure out what I was reading.   

I never did sing, and odd thing is that I knew the words to songs anyway.      But it was the huge monitor which had me distracted ... I mean, I learned the words to all of the songs I know without a monitor.  What's wrong with folks...   It's not that hard to do.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Nov 8, 2011)

I didn't say that now did I...some will continue to carry their bibles (myself included) and others will read it on the overhead...like I said it fosters laziness in an already lazy generation..just my opinion..




Guitarhero said:


> But they are reading along, right? It's the same word. Some churches have the liturgy in missals kept on the pew and you read along there...or on the overhead (scripture verses). *I didn't think there was an actual command to hold your own personal one with you day and night*. There are various ways to do that if you wish to, though, without having a paperback or hardback on your person.:eyebrows2


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 8, 2011)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> cell phones going off in church is definitely a no no yes the church is a building but it's also set aside for worship ...why is your phone on anyway ...



If folks can 'obey' (respect) the airline and turn off their cell phone and other electronic devices, why can't they show the same respect in the House of God.   How hard is that to do?  

On the military bases, a person better not get caught talking or texting while driving on base.      Oh no... it won't be pleasant.   

Also, in the post offices in Jacksonville (FL), cell phone use is not allowed. 

Again, if folks can obey the rules of the world, how much more showing respect in the House of God.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Nov 8, 2011)

I have a kindle but for me it's really not practical to take to church...Girl I like to feel and hear the pages turn it sounds different from any other pages to me...like to take notes too



Laela said:


> You're not alone... I like to flip the pages, take notes, etc. Can't do the electronic thingy.


----------



## Guitarhero (Nov 8, 2011)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> I didn't say that now did I...some will continue to carry their bibles (myself included) and others will read it on the overhead...like I said it fosters laziness in an already lazy generation..just my opinion..



Well, I know it's your opinion but you said it like it was the 11th commandment !  Question:  is it something that people are requested by the pastor to do in your church?  If so, then I'd agree.  But we're not all cut from the same.  Yes, you did say it.  Now, before you misunderstand...I'm asking you if you think they are lukewarm.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Nov 8, 2011)

definitely right about it.... 



Guitarhero said:


> Well, I know it's your opinion but you said it like it was the 11th commandment ! Question: is it something that people are requested by the pastor to do in your church? If so, then I'd agree. *But we're not all cut from the same*. Yes, you did say it. Now, before you misunderstand...I'm asking you if you think they are lukewarm.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Nov 8, 2011)

I'd much rather keep them than write them (the commandments that is)

it's requested at my church, we prefer the hands on experience papers rustling and all... a small act of obedience that is beneficial to all..

At my church we use the bible a lot so an overhead projector will not work for us, I still stay overhead projectors can foster laziness and may equate to being lukewarm for some...

Why would I misunderstand after all you come with smiley faces...




Guitarhero said:


> Well, I know it's your opinion but you said it like it was the 11th commandment ! Question: is it something that people are requested by the pastor to do in your church? If so, then I'd agree. But we're not all cut from the same. Yes, you did say it. Now, before you misunderstand...I'm asking you if you think they are lukewarm.


----------



## ixoyegodisgood (Nov 8, 2011)

I wonder if Oprah repented for calling in spirits? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D5oOY2C9wdI


----------



## cherryhair123 (Nov 8, 2011)

I like Joel's ministry it has it's place it's been a source of inspiration to build me and my family up and get us through a lot of hard times-aren't we suppose to be careful about how we speak about church leaders-we shouldn't be judging


----------



## Guitarhero (Nov 8, 2011)

We have missalettes containing the scripture for the masses..daily and weekend as well as holy days.  They are kept in the church and some people have their own.  So, whether there is an overhead or not (for the music or even some Coptic have the scriptures), the liturgy is contained within the missal and you follow along to read and pray that way with the exception mentioned.  That's why I was wondering..  I mean, part of the worship is hearing the word and then the homily, so you're right about listening/hearing/reading when I think about it...people are called to celebrate in thanksgiving/participation.  It's just that some of us don't have to bring a bible, it's in the church at our fingertips.  I don't think that people who don't carry a bible daily or one to church are any less spiritual, though. ...for the general discussion. 

Allow me to explain further and this has nothing to do with anyone personally but just something coming to mind regarding this topic:  I knew someone who said she judges a person's spirituality by the amount of red notes written in between the lines and margin of their bible.    Some people would not dare write in a bible as they would consider a sign of horrible disrespect.  It's all about how we view things but that it could also erroneously charge another.


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 8, 2011)

hanna_light said:


> I feel like a dinosaur because I am one of the few people in the congregation that's still toting my bible to church, in fact the pastor is using his iPad and
> 
> *the other 2 ladies who still bring their's are at least in their seventies.*



*setenta ????* 

I bow my head in shame... :blush3:    I need to keep up.


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 8, 2011)

cherryhair123 said:


> I like Joel's ministry it has it's place it's been a source of inspiration to build me and my family up and get us through a lot of hard times-aren't we suppose to be careful about how we speak about church leaders-we shouldn't be judging



I agree Cherry Hair, I like his Ministry as well.   Many of us do.   I agree we are to be very careful.   

What confuses many in the 'Body' is when Church Leaders have a chance to speak the Truth about our Faith and the Lord Jesus Christ....

Cherry, they literally wimp out.   They back peddle.   They sit as if there is no value in the knowledge of Jesus Christ in comparison to what the world has in their god, the god of this world, satan.  

Again, I totally agree with you, Cherry, I agree.  

Whenever I watch Ministers such as Pastor Joel and Victoria and even Bishop Jakes, they become limp and yielding to those like Larry King and Oprah.  All of our 'principles' go out the window and smash to the ground like Humpty Dumpty.   Whatever happen to our Kings who rode upon the strong horses of Christian values. 

As these Ministers are interviewed they surrender their power as if they never had it at all.   Larry and Oprah are the pythons who mesmerize and hypnotise, and draw them in to deny the Truth of what Christian values the Body of Christ is supposed to stand for.   

I'm praying that Pastor Joel and Victoria are standing firm in their interview with Oprah.   It's heartbreaking to the Body of Christ to see Jesus 'watered' down and pushed into 'fade' mode when these Ministers are in the spotlight.  

Larry and Oprah aren't seeking to know Jesus in His total truth, they are prepared to stand for their principles and will dare anyone to oppose them or try to make them feel like an idiot.    They are indeed setting popular Ministers up to show their weakness, by luring them to 'fail' in standing strong upon the Gospel of Jesus Christ, our Lord.  

Our children are being subjected this.  A world where Men of God are ashamed of Jesus.  

For you, Cherry...


----------



## nathansgirl1908 (Nov 8, 2011)

Alicialynn86 said:


> Is this for publicity or the edification of the Body of Christ? I think I know the answer



Or maybe they are just attending a service.  


Even though I like what Joel has to say, I've never been convinced that he truly had much substance. I have two of his books and he essentially says the same thing over and over. 

Hs church is packed because he's soothing.   He's kind of an extreme, like John Hagee who is all about fire and damnation.


----------



## nathansgirl1908 (Nov 8, 2011)

Alicialynn86 said:


> Tyler Perry has even OPENLY admitted to the act of fornication...... im done....for now



I don't get your point with this statement. Everyone has sinned at some point.  What was the context of his statement?  

And why are so many people ripping Oprah a new one?  To this day I have yet to see or hear of anything that says Oprah is not Christian and does not know God.  She has her flaws but so does every single person in this thread.  It seems like some assume that she is not of God because she's rich. But I would dare say this woman has done more to financially assist God's children than some of the people dragging her through the mud.


----------



## nathansgirl1908 (Nov 8, 2011)

cherryhair123 said:


> I like Joel's ministry it has it's place it's been a source of inspiration to build me and my family up and get us through a lot of hard times-aren't we suppose to be careful about how we speak about church leaders-we shouldn't be judging



You're right. I've always been taught this even though I sometimes catch myself saying not so nice things about some church leaders.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Nov 8, 2011)

may I ask you a question, how many ways, paths, roads are there to God?



nathansgirl1908 said:


> I don't get your point with this statement. Everyone has sinned at some point. What was the context of his statement?
> 
> And why are so many people ripping Oprah a new one? To this day I have yet to see or hear of anything that says Oprah is not Christian and does not know God. She has her flaws but so does every single person in this thread. It seems like some assume that she is not of God because she's rich. But I would dare say this woman has done more to financially assist God's children than some of the people dragging her through the mud.


----------



## Guitarhero (Nov 8, 2011)

nathansgirl1908 said:


> Or maybe they are just attending a service.
> 
> 
> Even though I like what Joel has to say, I've never been convinced that he truly had much substance. I have two of his books and he essentially says the same thing over and over.
> ...



I just busted out laughing! 



Shimmie said:


> Shimmie
> 
> Larry and Oprah aren't seeking to know Jesus in His total truth, they are prepared to stand for their principles and will dare anyone to oppose them or try to make them feel like an idiot.



Well, Larry's Jewish so anyone believing in a "dead messiah" is definitely going to be ridiculous to him.  That's not surprising to me.  But when are the Osteen's going to be interviewed by Oprah?  I thought she was just a guest.  And don't get me on Tyler Perry...I have various reasons not to like him lol.  He's so preachy to women to find a good man in the most unlikely places (read: not a millionaire, but a janitaire lol) but he says that he cannot be monogamous.  Then again, his using top models as his beard...come out already.  dang!


----------



## nathansgirl1908 (Nov 8, 2011)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> may I ask you a question, how many ways, paths, roads are there to God?



How does that relate to the post you quoted?


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Nov 8, 2011)

^^um I asked you a question  that's all...


----------



## MyInvisibleChyrsalis (Nov 8, 2011)

When celebrities and hollywood millionaires come sitting in your church smiling, its time to find a new church.

Sent from my HTC Glacier using HTC Glacier


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 8, 2011)

Guitarhero said:


> *But when are the Osteen's going to be interviewed by Oprah?  I thought she was just a guest.  *



It's here in the article that was posted in the first post of this thread... 



> Oprah Winfrey created a buzz Sunday in Houston with a surprise appearance at the 11 a.m. service at Lakewood Church.
> 
> *Oprah is in town interviewing Pastor Joel Osteen as a part of her new series Oprah's Next Chapter premiering in January on OWN: Oprah Winfrey Network.*
> 
> The show will feature conversations with real people, newsmakers and celebrities.


----------



## Twinspired (Nov 8, 2011)

I don't understand what the big deal is? Celebrities shouldn't attend church? 

I'm not a huge fan of Joel Osteen. I think he is more of a motivational speaker, but I still enjoy his messages at times. Why can't O & T?

Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## nathansgirl1908 (Nov 8, 2011)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> ^^um I asked you a question  that's all...



Okay and I asked the relevance based on the quote.  Bring cryptic does not equate with being spiritual.


----------



## nathansgirl1908 (Nov 8, 2011)

Msmchy said:


> When celebrities and hollywood millionaires come sitting in your church smiling, its time to find a new church.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using HTC Glacier



I can't even begin to understand this logic.   Celebrities and hollywood millionaires can know the word too.  In fact, TD Jakes is a Hollywood millionaire.


----------



## Guitarhero (Nov 9, 2011)

Msmchy said:


> When celebrities and hollywood millionaires come sitting in your church smiling, its time to find a new church.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using HTC Glacier



Bill and Chelsea Clinton have visited...as well as other famous individuals.  It's like famous people who go and visit the Vatican during Christmas and Holy Week who end up being a dot in a sea of many. Shrugs.  





Shimmie said:


> It's here in the article that was posted in the first post of this thread...




I skimmed in the middle of it......should have read all of it.  Waiting for January only to miss it because I never watch Oprah and will forget?  LOL.


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 9, 2011)

Guitarhero said:


> I skimmed in the middle of it......should have read all of it.  Waiting for January only to miss it because I never watch Oprah and will forget?  LOL.



I know, right?   

Tell you what:  

I'll remind you, if you remind me to remind you to remind me, to remind you to remind me....  Okay?   

And hopefully, I'll remember what it is that I am to remind you to remind me, to remind you of.   

Sweet sleep precious one.


----------



## ixoyegodisgood (Nov 9, 2011)

Alicialynn86 said:


> Tyler Perry has even OPENLY admitted to the act of fornication...... im done....for now





cherryhair123 said:


> I like Joel's ministry it has it's place it's been a source of inspiration to build me and my family up and get us through a lot of hard times-aren't we suppose to be careful about how we speak about church leaders-we shouldn't be judging




He is a pagan.  Even when I was in the whole positive thinking nonsense the first of this year, I would never deny Christ...even an inch.  That is why it never 'worked' for me.  He needs to turn repent and seek true salvation.  

As I heard today on the YT "It is my soul at stake and the soul of may family.  I refuse to tolerate false teachers'. Awe'main!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=fpnxo3qDWgA


----------



## CandiedLipgloss (Nov 9, 2011)

ixoyegodisgood said:


> *He is a pagan. * Even when I was in the whole positive thinking nonsense the first of this year, I would never deny Christ...even an inch.  That is why it never 'worked' for me.  He needs to turn repent and seek true salvation.  But, since I am sure the money is good, he never will.
> 
> As I heard today on the YT "It is my soul at stake and the soul of may family.  I refuse to tolerate false teachers'. Awe'main!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=fpnxo3qDWgA



Who? Tyler or Joel?


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Nov 9, 2011)

ixoyegodisgood said:


> He is a pagan. Even when I was in the whole positive thinking nonsense the first of this year, I would never deny Christ...even an inch. That is why it never 'worked' for me. He needs to turn repent and seek true salvation. But, since I am sure the money is good, he never will.
> 
> As I heard today on the YT "It is my soul at stake and the soul of may family. I refuse to tolerate false teachers'. Awe'main!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=fpnxo3qDWgA


 

Yes, this is serious God says, I will either have you hot or cold. You cannot serve God and mammon (money). You cannot have two masters. Its this lukewarm church stuff that is confusing people. One minute you know the Lord and the next you act like you don't. What is up with that? I want to be on fire for Jesus my Lord. We must stop fearing man that can hurt the body, our reputation, etc., but fear Him who can put both body and soul in Hell. We need one another, we need to hold one another accountable. Two is better than one. This is bible and y'all KNOW, I'm speaking the truth in this post. 

*I know your deeds, that you are neither cold nor hot. I wish you were either one or the other. So, because you are lukewarm, and neither hot nor cold, I will spit you out of my mouth.* Rev 3:15-16

*You say, 'I am rich; I have acquired wealth and do not need a thing.' But you do not realize that you are wretched, pitiful, poor, blind and naked.* Rev 3:17


----------



## Laela (Nov 9, 2011)

I'm not against any celeb attending church...Jesus is for everyone! It should  be just that..they come quietly to  worship and their right to worship should be respected by everyone. When Christians go goo-goo ga-ga over _demigods _in their midst and forget they are in service ...Houston, we have a problem.  











Twinspired said:


> I don't understand what the big deal is? Celebrities shouldn't attend church?
> 
> I'm not a huge fan of Joel Osteen. I think he is more of a motivational speaker, but I still enjoy his messages at times. Why can't O & T?
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Nov 9, 2011)

My point was is that I'm tired of these churches  putting certain people on a pedalstool when they have no kind of lifestyle or reverance towards God. Just because they say "Jesus" dont mean its any devotion there. They see the movies Tyler Perry makes with cursing, lewdness and everything else, then they wanna come have him sit on the first row. YES he can come church, but dont give him any glory because his life dont glorify God. Oprah as well, she has a potty mouth, she been with Stedman for years with No marriage, she even said she dont believe in marriage and I'm not Bo-Bo the fool to believe their is no sexual relation there when they live together. So am I here to say they cant go to church? Of course not, we ALL need to go. But what Im saying is why do these church leaders give the people praise and put them on a high horse??? All that does is confuse their congregation and people into thinking this lifestyle is acceptable...and its not...


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Nov 9, 2011)

Laela I was watching TBN as I do from time to time and Lakewood was on their worship is okay so I 'listened' multitasking ya know...anyway after I heard that Joseph Prince was going to be the speaker I stayed tuned..when he got up to speak the crowd went wild with appluase sparodically yelling out, 'we love you' , 'we love you' and it occured to me that we have made them (pastors) celebrities demi gods, what has the church become.... all glory must go to christ...




Laela said:


> I'm not against any celeb attending church...Jesus is for everyone! It should be just that..they come quietly to worship and their right to worship should be respected by everyone. When Christians go goo-goo ga-ga over _demigods _in their midst and forget they are in service ...Houston, we have a problem.


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Nov 9, 2011)

Yes Yes Yes, this is the point!!




Laela said:


> *When Christians go goo-goo ga-ga over demigods in their midst and forget they are in service ...Houston, we have a problem.  *


----------



## Laela (Nov 9, 2011)

This... 




Shimmie said:


> I agree Cherry Hair, I like his Ministry as well.   Many of us do.   I agree we are to be very careful.
> 
> What confuses many in the 'Body' is when Church Leaders have a chance to speak the Truth about our Faith and the Lord Jesus Christ....
> 
> ...


----------



## EssenceOfBeauty (Nov 9, 2011)

Alicialynn86 said:


> Should we really be surprised at Joel????? ...I mean he had a interview with Larry King...smh..He wouldnt give any really concrete yes or no answer..He was asked was Jesus the only way to heaven..He said God is the only judge...Gay marriage...God is the only judge.I was like Joel, stand on the word!!! lawwwdd..



I remember seeing that and I was like huh? Really Joey? You just couldn't quote the Bible which clearly states Jesus is the way, the truth and the life, no one comes to the Father except through him? 

ETA: I call him Joey in my head. I don't know why?


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Nov 9, 2011)

I'm not saying that people should carry their bibles around daily (even though I do mine) and carring a bible everywhere you go doesn't equate holiness either ...people don't generally go to school (ill prepared)without their school books and they don't leave home without their cell phones with or w/o bible app ...

Trust me if people are forgeting to bring their bibles every time they go to church more than likely they don't pick it up through the week either ...I am not trying to condemn any one but the church has helped to promote the lazy christian ...


Yes, my mother was that way, she never wrote in her bible or folded a page...




Guitarhero said:


> We have missalettes containing the scripture for the masses..daily and weekend as well as holy days. They are kept in the church and some people have their own. So, whether there is an overhead or not (for the music or even some Coptic have the scriptures), the liturgy is contained within the missal and you follow along to read and pray that way with the exception mentioned. That's why I was wondering.. I mean, part of the worship is hearing the word and then the homily, so you're right about listening/hearing/reading when I think about it...people are called to celebrate in thanksgiving/participation. It's just that some of us don't have to bring a bible, it's in the church at our fingertips. I don't think that people who don't carry a bible daily or one to church are any less spiritual, though. ...for the general discussion.
> 
> Allow me to explain further and this has nothing to do with anyone personally but just something coming to mind regarding this topic: I knew someone who said she judges a person's spirituality by the amount of red notes written in between the lines and margin of their bible.  Some people would not dare write in a bible as they would consider a sign of horrible disrespect. It's all about how we view things but that it could also erroneously charge another.


----------



## nathansgirl1908 (Nov 9, 2011)

Alicialynn86 said:


> My point was is that I'm tired of these churches putting certain people on a pedalstool when they have no kind of lifestyle or reverance towards God. *Just because they say "Jesus" dont mean its any devotion there. *They see the movies Tyler Perry makes with cursing, lewdness and everything else, then they wanna come have him sit on the first row. YES he can come church, but dont give him any glory because his life dont glorify God. Oprah as well, she has a potty mouth, she been with Stedman for years with No marriage, she even said she dont believe in marriage and I'm not Bo-Bo the fool to believe their is no sexual relation there when they live together. So am I here to say they cant go to church? Of course not, we ALL need to go. But what Im saying is why do these church leaders give the people praise and put them on a high horse??? All that does is confuse their congregation and people into thinking this lifestyle is acceptable...and its not...


 Oh the irony of the statement in bold...


Unless you are in Oprah's bedroom, you have no idea what is going on between the two of them.  In fact, Oprah has been seen less and less with Stedman over the years.


----------



## nathansgirl1908 (Nov 9, 2011)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> I'm not saying that people should carry their bibles around daily (*even though I do mine*) and carring a bible everywhere you go doesn't equate holiness either ...people don't generally go to school (ill prepared)without their school books and they don't leave home without their cell phones with or w/o bible app ...
> 
> Trust me if people are forgeting to bring their bibles every time they go to church more than likely they don't pick it up through the week either ...*I am not trying to condemn any one but the church has helped to promote the lazy christian ...*
> 
> ...


 Do you realize how much you try to throw shade in a slick manner?  I can't agree with your assessment above.  It could be something as simple as carrying a different bag to church than they carry during the week and forgetting to put the bible in there.  I think you're reading too much into people forgetting their bibles.  That's why there are bibles in the sanctuary.


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Nov 9, 2011)

We will just agree that with disgree with this one .




nathansgirl1908 said:


> Oh the irony of the statement in bold...
> 
> 
> Unless you are in Oprah's bedroom, you have no idea what is going on between the two of them. In fact, Oprah has been seen less and less with Stedman over the years.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Nov 9, 2011)

@nathansgirl1908 

Thank you for your comments...but, I will no longer respond to any of your posts directed towards or about me ....


----------



## nathansgirl1908 (Nov 9, 2011)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> @nathansgirl1908
> 
> Thank you for your comments...but, I will no longer respond to any of your posts directed towards or about me ....


 In other words, you know I'm right.    

And people wonder why the non-Christians are hesitant to join the fold.


----------



## nathansgirl1908 (Nov 9, 2011)

Alicialynn86 said:


> We will just agree that with disgree with this one .


 Actually you need to reconsider that.  Only God knows what is going on in Oprah's household in that regard.  I've been told many times that I couldn't possibly still be a virgin simply because of my age and the fact that I've had steady boyfriends in the past.  Um okay...they didn't live with me.  How would they know?  They didn't.  They just supplied their own WORLDLY fantasies...


----------



## Laela (Nov 9, 2011)

I have to agree with this...good point! Please pray for the Churches, all over. I see this in other countries too, and as much as I love all types of Gospel music sometimes I do raise an eyebrow at the reaction/celebrityism. It's the song..the song that glorifies God...  I'm no one's *fanatic, *and I"m not impressed by anyone with status or money. The Holy Spirit is a stabilizer who keeps us grounded..





Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> Laela I was watching TBN as I do from time to time and Lakewood was on their worship is okay so I 'listened' multitasking ya know...anyway after I heard that Joseph Prince was going to be the speaker I stayed tuned..when he got up to speak the crowd went *wild with appluase sparodically yelling out, 'we love you'* , 'we love you' and it occured to me that we have made them (pastors) celebrities demi gods, what has the church become.... all glory must go to christ...


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Nov 9, 2011)

nathansgirl1908 said:


> In other words, you know I'm right.
> 
> *And people wonder why the non-Christians are hesitant to join the fold*.


 

YOU have alot to do with the bolded. I'm sorry but you seem to like to start stuff in the name of putting down other Christians for their posts but your posts are off putting as well. I'm sorry but you are going to have to look at you too.


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Nov 9, 2011)

Ok you may be right. May be by some wild chance they are not having sex with each other...




nathansgirl1908 said:


> Actually you need to reconsider that. Only God knows what is going on in Oprah's household in that regard. I've been told many times that I couldn't possibly still be a virgin simply because of my age and the fact that I've had steady boyfriends in the past. Um okay...they didn't live with me. How would they know? They didn't. They just supplied their own WORLDLY fantasies...


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Nov 9, 2011)

Health&hair28 and Alicialynn86 

Ladies ... Last night after singing; "I'll be There" (the christian version) Joseph Prince said that he believes that Michael is in heaven and the crowd went wild with applause and hoots ...this gave me pause, but, then I thought who knows when God and man reconciles .... especially in a situation like that only God and man really knows ...


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 9, 2011)

nathansgirl1908 said:


> Or maybe they are just attending a service.
> 
> 
> Even though I like what Joel has to say, I've never been convinced that he truly had much substance. I have two of his books and he essentially says the same thing over and over.
> ...



  I agree, Pastor Joel is very soothing and I believe this is his 'draw' and appeal to people.   He's never felt 'secure' about his leadership.  He finds it a challege to follow behind his father's footsteps.     Maybe this is why he caves into the media when he's interviewed.  He fears controversary.   He doesn't want to 'appear' oppositional.   

Ooooooo, (revelation just kicked in).  It appears that when Pastor Joel is sitting in the presence of opposition, he becomes like Peter who denied Jesus, 'twrice' ...

NG, I just want to see these men and women of God use some backbone.  I mean how hard was it for Pastor Joel to say:   _Jesus is the Way, the Truth and the Life, no man comes unto the Father but by me." _


----------



## nathansgirl1908 (Nov 9, 2011)

Shimmie said:


> I agree, Pastor Joel is very soothing and I believe this is his 'draw' and appeal to people. *He's never felt 'secure' about his leadership. He finds it a challege to follow behind his father's footsteps.* Maybe this is why he caves into the media when he's interviewed. He fears controversary. He doesn't want to 'appear' oppositional.
> 
> Ooooooo, (revelation just kicked in). It appears that when Pastor Joel is sitting in the presence of opposition, he becomes like Peter who denied Jesus, 'twrice' ...
> 
> NG, I just want to see these men and women of God use some backbone. I mean how hard was it for Pastor Joel to say: _Jesus is the Way, the Truth and the Life, no man comes unto the Father but by me." _


 You're right.  I've noticed that about him...especially the part in bold.


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Nov 9, 2011)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> @Health&hair28 and @Alicialynn86
> 
> Ladies ... Last night after singing; "I'll be There" (the christian version) Joseph Prince said that he believes that Michael is in heaven and the crowd went wild with applause and hoots ...this gave me pause, but, then I thought who knows when God and man reconciles .... especially in a situation like that only God and man really knows ...


 

Well, I would have to asked Mr. Prince, "who or what revealed that to him." "Did God reveal that?" would be my question. And yes who knows if this did or did not happen. Only God knows.

This is that stardom/celebrity thing that has entered the church. They have been snared by this and my shout/prayer is 

*WAKE UP leaders of the Body of Christ!! *


----------



## Laela (Nov 9, 2011)

Is Oprah is wearing a Church Gurl blouse ?


----------



## Windsy (Nov 9, 2011)

Laela said:


> Is Oprah is wearing a Church Gurl blouse ?


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Nov 9, 2011)

Laela said:


> Is Oprah is wearing a Church Gurl blouse ?


 

 I just can't...even without her 'Church gurl' blouse she is still a beautiful woman.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Nov 9, 2011)

nope, even Oprah knows how to dress in the house ....Look-a-there did Tyler bring his bible


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 9, 2011)

nathansgirl1908 said:


> You're right.  I've noticed that about him...especially the part in bold.



NG, Almost  (I'm emphasizing 'almost'),  Anyway, I'm almost inclined to believe that although Pastor Joel's personality is soothing by nature (which is a gift , it really is), however I'm inclined to believe that he may be somewhat 'passive' when it comes to others in power.  

Larry King and Oprah are the 'world's' power figures to many.   Now if Pastor Joel, feels insecure behind the Pulpit where his father once stood, how much more insecurity is there before others.   

I'm just sharing a perception here.  I don't want to put him down.  I have to admit before you and everyone that it bothers me when I see someone back down from standing boldly for Jesus Christ.    The world wants us to 'back down' and to be quiet.    

I guess the 'quiet' rules me out.  

In this thread I can identify with everyone's point of view.  

That's ironic for me, yet it's true.     The one thing I see here is that we all want to give glory and honour to God and not man.   

We each want to see some 'backbone' when the 'spotlight' Ministers are just that, in the 'spotlight'.   While there, they need to be preaching and teaching and standing firm upon the faith in God we hold dear.   Can't we have just one spotlight Minister who when interviewed, speaks up about Jesus; not to tear anyone down, but to lift His name up as the Most High God, and to walk upon the heads of the serpents seeking to weaken the Gospel.


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Nov 9, 2011)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> nope, even Oprah knows how to dress in the house ....*Look-a-there did Tyler bring his bible*


 
 the bolded.  If Tyler can do it, then what is wrong with the rest of us?


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 9, 2011)

Health&hair28 said:


> I just can't...even without her 'Church gurl' blouse she is still a beautiful woman.



  @ Church gurl blouse....


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Nov 9, 2011)

Shimmie said:


> @ Church gurl blouse....


 

I dont know if Laela was looking for a serious answer but I fell out. Anyway, it looks like we are combining two different threads. lol

I think I will start posting my outfits to see if you guys think it is 'Church gurl' stuff.


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Nov 9, 2011)

No way. 

*Revelation 22:11*
He that is unjust, let him be unjust still: and he which is filthy, let him be filthy still: and he that is righteous, let him be righteous still: and he that is holy, let him beholy still.

Whatever state Micheal died in, that was the same state he was in when He appeared before God.  he was in the middle of preparing for his tour when he died...


I know people be scared to say certain things and dont wanna come off offensive but we got to look at the word of God.





Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> @Health&hair28 and @Alicialynn86
> 
> Ladies ... Last night after singing; "I'll be There" (the christian version) Joseph Prince said that he believes that Michael is in heaven and the crowd went wild with applause and hoots ...this gave me pause, but, then I thought who knows when God and man reconciles .... especially in a situation like that only God and man really knows ...


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 9, 2011)

Health&hair28 said:


> I dont know if Laela was looking for a serious answer but I fell out. Anyway, it looks like we are combining two different threads. lol
> 
> I think I will start posting my outfits to see if you guys think it is 'Church gurl' stuff.



  It's hard for me to be serious when it comes to clothing and Christians.  

You don't even want to see my 'outfit's.   But I promise you, I've never had 'Church gurl' written on them.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Nov 9, 2011)

*Agreed ....*



Alicialynn86 said:


> No way.
> 
> *Revelation 22:11*
> He that is unjust, let him be unjust still: and he which is filthy, let him be filthy still: and he that is righteous, let him be righteous still: and he that is holy, let him beholy still.
> ...


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Nov 9, 2011)

I'm over 40 (not old at all), I just can't see myself in a Tee with those words emblazoned across my church ...sorry, I meant CHEST (I left it cause it makes a good laugh)



Shimmie said:


> It's hard for me to be serious when it comes to clothing and Christians.
> 
> You don't even want to see my 'outfit's. But I promise you, I've never had 'Church gurl' written on them.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Nov 9, 2011)

Alicialynn86 who is a *Rock offense *..if we are truly like our elder brother that is exactly what we will be without even trying ....


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Nov 9, 2011)

Shimmie, you got some "churchgurl" outfits ???  j/k



Shimmie said:


> It's hard for me to be serious when it comes to clothing and Christians.
> 
> You don't even want to see my 'outfit's. But I promise you, I've never had 'Church gurl' written on them.


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Nov 9, 2011)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> @Alicialynn86 who is a *Rock offense *..if we are truly like our elder brother that is exactly what we will be without even trying ....


 

and,“A stone that causes men to stumble and a rock that makes them fall. ”They stumble because they disobey the message—which is also what they were destined for." 2 Peter 2:8



*Is this what is happening in some churches today?  I think so..*

For certain men whose condemnation was written about long ago have secretly slipped in among you. They are godless men, who change the grace of our God into a license for immorality and deny Jesus Christ our only Sovereign and Lord.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Nov 9, 2011)

Amen & Amen!!!



Health&hair28 said:


> and,“A stone that causes men to stumble and a rock that makes them fall. ”They stumble because they disobey the message—which is also what they were destined for." 2 Peter 2:8
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 9, 2011)

Alicialynn86 said:


> Shimmie, you got some "churchgurl" outfits ???  j/k



Huh?   



 

Ummmmmm, what was the question?


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 9, 2011)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> I'm over 40 (not old at all), I just can't see myself in a Tee with those words emblazoned across my church ...sorry, I meant CHEST (I left it cause it makes a good laugh)



I'm over 40 too...  and I keep my 'church' (ummm, chest  ) blank under a vest or a jacket.


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Nov 9, 2011)

Shimmie said:


> Huh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Nov 9, 2011)

Shimmie said:


> I'm over 40 too... and I keep my 'church' (ummm, chest  ) blank under a vest or a jacket.


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 9, 2011)

Alicialynn86 said:


>





Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


>



I 'SAVED' yall'   I's free from dem Church gurl outfits.    

After 40 (40 days / 40 nights) it's over anyway.


----------



## NaturallySweet73 (Nov 9, 2011)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> Pastor Osteen reffered to Oprah as "one of the great voices of our generation" ...




Why am I not shocked at that statement


----------



## NaturallySweet73 (Nov 9, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Iwanthealthyhair67*
> 
> 
> _may I ask you a question, how many ways, paths, roads are there to God?_





nathansgirl1908 said:


> How does that relate to the post you quoted?



  I'm thinking the reason why she (*Iwanthealthyhair67)* said this, is because of this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NizojZIX7Aw&feature=fvst

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xM5ILOsHLnw&feature=related
*
John 14:6*

King James Version (KJV)


 6Jesus saith unto him, I am the way, the truth, and the life: *no man cometh unto the Father, but by me.*


*Galations 1:8
*


But though we, or an angel from heaven, preach any other gospel unto you  than that which we have preached unto you, let him be accursed.
Oprah may be a humanitarian, inspirational etc, but what she promotes is new age ideology and pagan worship.
​


----------



## NaturallySweet73 (Nov 9, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Alicialynn86*
> 
> 
> My point was is that I'm tired of  these churches putting certain people on a pedalstool when they have no  kind of lifestyle or reverance towards God. *Just because they say "Jesus" dont mean its any devotion there. *They  see the movies Tyler Perry makes with cursing, lewdness and everything  else, then they wanna come have him sit on the first row. YES he can  come church, but dont give him any glory because his life dont glorify  God. Oprah as well, she has a potty mouth, she been with Stedman for  years with No marriage, she even said she dont believe in marriage and  I'm not Bo-Bo the fool to believe their is no sexual relation there when  they live together. So am I here to say they cant go to church? Of  course not, we ALL need to go. But what Im saying is why do these church  leaders give the people praise and put them on a high horse??? All that  does is confuse their congregation and people into thinking this  lifestyle is acceptable...and its not...





nathansgirl1908 said:


> How does that relate to the post you quoted?





nathansgirl1908 said:


> Oh the irony of the statement in bold...
> 
> 
> Unless you are in Oprah's bedroom, you have no idea what is going on between the two of them.  In fact, Oprah has been seen less and less with Stedman over the years.



So much could be said, but I will give you a scripture:  Romans 10:16, which says "Let not then your good be evil spoken of:" 

Those who know the Lord are conscience that they shouldn't be living with there boyfriend, whether there is or isn't sex.  The vary appearance is sinful in it self.  

Also, those who truly know God aim to follow His standard and not there own.  Just that action is enough to deduct that she doesnt know God at all.  Another scripture is Matthew 7:20 "ye shall know them by there fruits".  If the fruits are rotten, meaning there behavior that is seen, and doesn't reflect the actions of a true believer, Christians are commanded to pay attention to that and steer clear if that person professes that they belong to God and walk in sin.    

Oprah and Tylor's fruits are bad  and for a ministry to promote them is evil.  That is what I got from the comment and I see what was behind it and agree whole heartedly.


----------



## Laela (Nov 9, 2011)

Nawww... wasn't looking for serious answer.. lol... was toggling between the two thread earlier.. Sowwy 



Health&hair28 said:


> I dont know if @Laela was looking for a serious answer but I fell out. Anyway, it looks like we are combining two different threads. lol
> 
> I think I will start posting my outfits to see if you guys think it is 'Church gurl' stuff.


----------



## chicacanella (Nov 12, 2011)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> and so is LOA and vision boards bible based... when truth an error is mixed, it brings forth deception
> 
> that's how the very elect are deceived





I believe that there are solid spiritual truths or laws just as there are solid physical laws. The law of gravity, laws of motion and that unless something spiritual prohibited the latter, it is automatic condition of living on earth. The spiritual and physical laws IMO would be, "God is not mocked a man shall reap what he sows...Galatians. Another spiritual law or maybe it isn't a law is found in Proverbs when it says in PRoverbs 18:21, "The tongue has the power." This is true and it applies to both the saved and unsaved BUT I am not in agreement with the LOA because it basically twists and takes part truth and fullness of scripture. It does not even use scripture. 

Yes, words are powerful and we can do certain actions to receive the outcome we desire. But, where is God in this law of attraction? It basically takes God out and says, "If you do x, y, z, then you are bound to receive this that, and that." What about the fact that sometimes, humans just get tired and what a grand notion, may not feel like sending the perfect resume or slip and not say the most perfect loa answer? then what? Since they have taken God out there is not recourse, you can't even come to him because you didn't involve him in the first place. The LOA is very misleading because you have people out here thinking that if they follow it, they are bound to get what they want. There could be someone under a curse, or other things spiritually that prevent them from reaching their goals like having an upright heart before God but with LOA, it's like, "None of that matters, here is our twisted new-age recipe for success."


----------



## chicacanella (Nov 12, 2011)

Detroit2Dallas said:


> Joel, Oprah and Tyler. No power, no annointing and no believers. not surprised






That's how I would think Joel Olsteen's church is, no annointing, no real presence of God. You know how you go to some churches and can't feel God's presence? That's crazy. But some churches aren't God-approved. It's like Brian Carn said, "God is the only one that will fire you and let you still keep working." Some pastors, evangelists are fired and the annointing has lifted and they don't even know. What's even worse, is that their congregation doesn't know.


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Nov 12, 2011)

chicacanella said:


> That's how I would think Joel Olsteen's church is, no annointing, no real presence of God. You know how you go to some churches and can't feel God's presence? That's crazy. But some churches aren't God-approved. It's like Brian Carn said, "God is the only one that will fire you and let you still keep working." Some pastors, evangelists are fired and the annointing has lifted and they don't even know. What's even worse, is that their congregation doesn't know.


 

So true. They are blinded by the praise of people and pride. Crowds don't mean nothing if God is not in it. Look at how Saul was rejected as King beause of his disobedience to God's word. He yielded to disobedience because he feared people more than God. He wanted to be approved by man and it cost Him. And he tried to fix it but it was too late. 

Saul was rejected as king but he was still in position as King. The Spirit of God had departed from him, yet he was still sitting on his throne. God had already moved on.

1 Samuel 15

*Saul saw now how great was the harm that he had done, and he said, "I have sinned in not obeying God's word; but I was afraid of the people, and yielded to them.*


----------

